# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ik ben de laatste tijd snel moe!

## Codox

Beste mensen,

Ik ben de laatste tijd nogal snel moe...

Misschien astma, phifer?? 

ik kwam vrijdag uit me nest was optijd er in gegaan.....
moest om 9 uur opschool zijn ... was om half9 vertrokken... en het is normaal 15 minuten fietsen ... en ik had er dit keer wel tot 9:20 over gedaan om op school tekomen....

was moe en uitgeput...

en als ik nu 1 trap op loop ben ik al moe....


weten jullie misschien hoe dat kan?


Groetjes, Codox....


(ik drink nu ook veel koffie)

----------


## Lady

Ga even naar de dokter,je kan wel bloedarmoede hebben.
Succes!

----------


## dodo

Hallo 

Ook stress kan de factor zijn.

----------


## mikemouse

iemand van de familie ging eraan dood, ga naar de dokter een laat je hart onderzoeken, je hart krijgt niet genoeg zuurstof denk ik, dat kan

----------


## johan26

kan vanalles zijn, hooikoorts etc. kijk het even aan en gaat het niet naar een maand over dan zou ik toch even naar de huisarts gaan en om een bloedonderzoek vragen

succes ermee

----------


## Pientje

> iemand van de familie ging eraan dood, ga naar de dokter een laat je hart onderzoeken, je hart krijgt niet genoeg zuurstof denk ik, dat kan


 
Dat zijn gevaarlijke uitspraken.

----------


## Agnes574

Moeheid kan héél veel verschillende oorzaken hebben...
Als het langer dan een week aanhoud:zeker naar je dokter gaan en bloed laten trekken en testen!!! DOEN!!!
sterkte en hopelijk ben je vlug weer de oude!
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Vermoeidheid kan inderdaad vele oorzaken hebben (bloedarmoede, vitaminetekort, stress, verstoorde nachtrust en ga zo nog maar even door)... Het verstandigste is daarom ook, als je er over bijvoorbeeld een week nog last van hebt, naar je huisarts te gaan. Zeker als je wel voldoende rust. Blijf er niet te lang mee lopen!

Ga niet meteen van het ergste uit, het kan allemaal meevallen. Vertel je huisarts hoe lang je er al last van hebt, en vertel ook over eventuele andere klachten, al lijken ze niet erg, dit kunnen aanwijzingen zijn waar je huisarts veel aan heeft om gericht te zoeken.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Yavahn

Kan ook je schildklier zijn die te snel werkt.....

----------


## zir

Bij chronische vermoeiheid past het beste een soort gezondheidsdieet.
De boosdoener lijkt vaak een teveel aan suikers, koolhydraten en foute vetten.
Probeer eens de volgende gezonde voeding zonder bovenstaande stoffen.
Ontbijt 2 eieren gebakken in ruim kokosolie, thee van sterrenmix zonder munt, 's middags, vette vis-salade met olijfolie en tarwekiemolie met st thee en 's avonds salade enz.
De salade opleuken met kefir (van yoghurtplantje), citroen, zuurkool en heel weinig honing.
Verder een halve liter kefir van biomelk per dag.

Je kunt de dag nog beginnen met een alkalisch voedingssupplement met een oplosbare voedingsvezel als je het drastisch wilt aanpakken.

Dit twee weken volhouden en daarna langzaam weer beginnen met biodesembrood met roomboter, biojam, havermout, aardappels. Eet veel vers fruit en groente

Mijd alle margarine, halvarine, braadboters, salade-dressings, sausen, fastfood etc. etc. Praktisch overal zitten foute vetten, suikers en koolhydraten in.

Daarna gewoon deze leefwijze als basis houden en je blijft gewoon gezond.
Dit is uit de ervaring van iemand met chronisch vermoeidheids syndroom.
Binnen 4 weken gaat het al een stuk beter en na 6 maanden kun je alles weer aan.
Succes en gezondheid

Zir.

----------


## evy

ik heb vorige week te horen gekregen dat ik hoogst waarschijnlijk cvs heb.
een jaar geleden had ik het cytomegalievirus. na een half jaar thuis te zitten liep ik de muren op van verveling.
in januari ben ik weer beginnen werken. dit is een maand relatief goed gegaan maar vanaf februari moest ik overdag terwijl de kindjes sliepen ook slapen en stond de andere begeleider er even alleen voor.
ik heb dit volgehouden tot midden mei maar moest toen aan mezelf toegeven dat het echt niet verder kon.
ben begin juli naar het ziekenhuis geweest en heb twee specialisten gezien.
volgende week woensdag zie ik een toppsychologe die met cvs bezig is en als haar diagnose ook cvs is ga ik enkele maanden van fysio, en allerhande andere therapieen toegemoet.
ik las dat er iemand zie dat je vetten en zo moet vermijden en gezond moet eten, maar dat doe ik nu al meer dan een jaar omdat ik ook dacht dat mijn vermoeidheid daarmee weg ging gaan. niet dus.
o ja als er iemand nog een leuk idee weet om mezelf bezig te houden, laat dan maar komen want van de zes uur dat ik per dag wakker ben, verveel ik me toch drie uur.
heb al geschilderd op doeken, op muren, op kleren.
heb al sieraden gemaakt.
lees veel,...
ideetjes zijn dus ongelofelijk welkom

groetjes evy

----------


## Earth

> Bij chronische vermoeiheid past het beste een soort gezondheidsdieet.
> * De boosdoener lijkt vaak een teveel aan suikers, koolhydraten en foute vetten.*
> Probeer eens de volgende gezonde voeding zonder bovenstaande stoffen.
> Ontbijt 2 eieren gebakken in ruim kokosolie, thee van sterrenmix zonder munt, 's middags, vette vis-salade met olijfolie en tarwekiemolie met st thee en 's avonds salade enz.
> De salade opleuken met kefir (van yoghurtplantje), citroen, zuurkool en heel weinig honing.
> Verder een halve liter kefir van biomelk per dag.
> 
> Je kunt de dag nog beginnen met een alkalisch voedingssupplement met een oplosbare voedingsvezel als je het drastisch wilt aanpakken.
> 
> ...


Alles wat ik je wou vertellen heeft Zir al geschreven  :Smile: .

----------


## zir

Hi Earth,
Had jij cvs en ben je daar weer beter van geworden?

----------


## Gabutje

Daar ben ik nou ook benieuwd naar en wel om de volgende redenen:

De ziekte me/cvs wordt te gauw als diagnose gegeven, er is bij veel patiënten later gebleken dat ze aan iets heel anders lijdde. Daarnaast gebeurt het stellen van de diagnose hiervan doorhet uitsluiten van allerlei ziektes en dat duurt wel even. Bij sommigen is dit al binnen 3 maanden ongeveer ter sprake gebracht en dan ga ik zeer twijfelen aan de deskundigheid van de behandelende arts (gezien het feit dat je er minimaal een half jaar last van moet hebben om te kunnen spreken van chronische vermoeidheid). 
Daarnaast is er nog geen geneesmiddel, mensen die toch herstellen hebben waarschijnelijk een andere oorzaak of hebben hun levenstijl aangepast waardoor ze beter de balans kunnen vinden. 
In mijn geval hebben 4 verschillende diagnoses de revue gepasseerd. Het begon met SLE een aanverwante ziekte van ME, maar ik had geen reumatische aandoeningen. Dus toen jaren later ME ter sprake kwam was ik niet zo zeer verbaasd. Ik heb dit toen door 3 artsen laten bevestigen en nu loop ik bij het CVS Research Center in Amsterdam bij dr. Kurk. Voordat er een diagnose ME bekend was werd ik al doorgestuurd naar cgt therapie. Dus zo nauwlettend kijken ze daar niet, maar wel zeggen dat ME patiénten ervan genezen. Waarvan een hoop al mensen zijn met een burn out of andere ziekte. Want let op, de symptomen zijn zo algemeen bij ME dat die bij vele andere ziektebeelden passen. 
Wat het Radboud doet is niet zo bijzonder en qua diagnose stellen al helemaal niet. Wat zijn doen is vragenlijsten aanbieden en je een actometer die bewegingen waarneemt om je enkel plaatsen voor 2 weken. Ik heb daar zelf ook bij gezeten en normaal ga ik graag naar het Radboud, maar niet voor deze ziekte.
De ziekte komt vaak voor bij tienermeiden, kijk anders bij www.mecvs.net dat is een forum. Daar kun je veel vragen stellen en te weten komen over de ziekte. Voor een diagnose kun je het beste dan naar het eerder genoemde CVS centrum Amsterdam, maar er zijn er nog meer gespecialiseerden hoor! op de www.mecvs.net kun je daar naar vragen. Ik denk altijd meten is weten.

Wat het Radboud zegt is dat ze door behandeling je activiteiten steeds gaan opvoeren totdat je echt niet meer kan. Het is min of meer je grenzen opzoeken, dat is dus niet echt genezen, maar wel misschien de baas erover te worden. Echter moet je wel oppassen, want vele anderen klagen er over dat ze er meer op achteruit gegaan zijn dan op vooruit. Ik heb echter de therapie niet gevolgd, dus kan er weinig over zeggen.

Suiker is erg slecht, mensen die vaak hoofdpijn hebben bijv. raad ik aan om een tijdje zonder suiker te leven. Mijn hoofdpijnen zijn een stuk minder geworden! Aan de andere kant sla niet al te veel door in het 'gezond eten', want sommigen stoffen heb je gewoon nodig.

Ikzelf heb me/cvs vanaf mijn 12e en ben inmiddels 25 jaar, heb gewoon kunnen studeren (wel met aanpassing op school en levenstijl), dus mag in mijn handjes knijpen dat het zo goed met mij gaat. Ik raad je wel aan om alleen te rusten op gezette tijden of wanneer het echt niet gaat, want je gaat jezelf ook aanwennen om overdags te gaan slapen.

Wat een tekst. haha.

----------


## Earth

> Hi Earth,
> Had jij cvs en ben je daar weer beter van geworden?


Neen, heb er nooit last van gehad  :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

Pas op met uitspraken over chronisch vermoeid zijn en CVS/ME hebben;deze betekenen nl niet het zelfde>zie CVS-sites!
Ik heb al 12 jaar CVS en dat is in Nederland en Belgie over de jaren verschillende keren bevestigd!
wat betreft ermee omgaan en eetgewoontes;dat is voor iedereen individueel anders..bij de 1 gaat het met bepaald voedsel of een bepaalde therapie beter,bij de ander helpt datzelfde niets of word hij of zij nog slechter!!

Verder;neem moeheid die aanhoudt altijd serieus;het is een signaal van je lichaam dat aangeeft dat er iets scheelt!! goed of kwaad...luisteren naar je lichaam is enorm belangrijk!!
Agnes

----------


## marjolijn007

Hoi Codox, wat ik nog niet in de reacties ben tegengekomen is dat je misschien Pfeiffer hebt, je gaf het zelf al als optie aan. Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar meestal krijgen meisjes die ziekte als ze in de puberteit zijn. Wordt ook wel de "kissing disease" genoemd, omdat je het kan krijgen van speeksel van een ander. Pfeiffer gaat gewoon weer over, maar kan wel lang duren. Daarna kan je het nooit meer krijgen

----------


## Petra717

Pfeiffer, kan je wel degelijk een tweede keer krijgen! alleen komt het weinig voor dat men het een 2e keer krijgt!

groetjes
petra



> Hoi Codox, wat ik nog niet in de reacties ben tegengekomen is dat je misschien Pfeiffer hebt, je gaf het zelf al als optie aan. Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar meestal krijgen meisjes die ziekte als ze in de puberteit zijn. Wordt ook wel de "kissing disease" genoemd, omdat je het kan krijgen van speeksel van een ander. Pfeiffer gaat gewoon weer over, maar kan wel lang duren. Daarna kan je het nooit meer krijgen

----------


## Constance

lieve Agnes hoe moet ik lid worden van jullie site, ben nog niet zo goed thuis op de computer

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Constance...zie privé-bericht!!! Rechtsboven net onder je aangemelde naam!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Moeheid kan vele verschillende oorzaken hebben (zie hierboven en elders op de site)... 
Codox ik hoop dat je wat met de info kon, dat je weet waar het vandaan kwam en dat het nu beter met je gaat  :Smile:

----------


## Normale

hoi

ik heb hier ook zo een dezelfde geval van vermoeidheid, maar daarbij heb ik ook last van borstkast, het brandt zo erg 

ik ben naar de dokter geweest en die heeft gezegd dat mijn bloed geprikt moet worden

maar weet iemand misschien wat dit kan zijn??

----------


## Normale

> lieve Agnes hoe moet ik lid worden van jullie site, ben nog niet zo goed thuis op de computer


je bent toch al lid als je hier kunt posten  :Wink:

----------


## nnnn1992

Ik heb er ook erg last van !

ik ben inmiddels 19 en ik slaap goed. Ongeveer zo'n 12 uur op een dag omdat ik zo moe ben! 
Ik slaap meestal al om 9 uur savonds tot half 10/10 uur in de ochtend.
Het is zo vervelend. Ik heb het alleen als ik thuis zit en me erg verveel, hier bedoel ik dan mee dat ik dan vaak thuis zit waar ik niet tegen kan.
Ik probeer dan ook echt buiten te zijn en dan ben ik opeens niet meer moe.

als ik dan thuis ben na een dag weg zijn geweest ben ik ontzettend moe en ga gelijk naar bed. 

kan iemand mij helpen??

----------


## johan26

> Ik heb er ook erg last van !
> 
> ik ben inmiddels 19 en ik slaap goed. Ongeveer zo'n 12 uur op een dag omdat ik zo moe ben! 
> Ik slaap meestal al om 9 uur savonds tot half 10/10 uur in de ochtend.
> Het is zo vervelend. Ik heb het alleen als ik thuis zit en me erg verveel, hier bedoel ik dan mee dat ik dan vaak thuis zit waar ik niet tegen kan.
> Ik probeer dan ook echt buiten te zijn en dan ben ik opeens niet meer moe.
> 
> als ik dan thuis ben na een dag weg zijn geweest ben ik ontzettend moe en ga gelijk naar bed. 
> 
> kan iemand mij helpen??


Dit kan vele oorzaken hebben, onderzoek moet uitstel bieden. Bijvoorbeeld:

- Huisstofmijtallergie kan veel vermoeidheid veroorzaken. Zit je neus dicht als je thuis bent? Heb je jeuk (vooral in bed)?
- Maar ook slechte ventilatie waardoor de koolstofdioxide/co2 te hoog word in het huis kan een oorzaak zijn. Een te hoge koolstofdioxide is erg ongezond en je kan er erg vermoeid van raken. Een koolstofdioxide meter kan aangeven of het gehalte hoog is of niet.
- En uiteraard kan verveling op een gegeven moment ook vermoeidheid veroorzaken alleen denk ik niet zoveel als de vorige punten.

Succes met de zoektocht!

----------

